# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Vaccinations in St Maarten

## andynap

B75CD5EC-4B81-4900-81DB-30DDD718BC1B.jpeg
B0722959-4514-4D0D-BC06-2C0C55D41CE4.jpeg
16D26A00-EC24-4549-8750-7288DD7395BD.jpeg

----------


## KevinS

St Barth and St Martin:

*Roll-out of vaccine ‘more complicated’ in overseas territories, says Lecornu* Islands    04 January 2021	    Hits: 1434 


_Minister  of Overseas Territories Sébastien Lecornu (right) speaks a press  conference in the Prefecture on Sunday afternoon as Préfet Délégué Serge  Gouteyron (left) looks on.  (Robert Luckock photo)_

MARIGOT--French  Minister of Overseas Territories Sébastien Lecornu said at a brief  press conference in St. Martin on Sunday following his official visit to  Guadeloupe, Martinique and St. Barths that roll-out of vaccines for  protection of the population will “logistically be more complicated” for  the overseas territories compared to France in terms of having seamless  transportation and distribution to maintain the vaccine at the correct  temperatures. 


  The  minister has been in Guadeloupe and Martinique over the new year to  assess management of the COVID-19 crisis as well as determining material  and human resources. He also attended a round table in St. Barths with  tourism professionals.


   He said the specific freezers have been delivered to Martinique and  Guadeloupe, but not yet for St. Martin and St. Barths. He said it will  be important to know the needs of St. Martin so the exact number of  doses can be delivered from Guadeloupe. It is envisaged that the  Gendarmerie will need to ensure safety of the vaccine during  transportation and distribution.


Préfet Délégué Serge Gouteyron will be meeting Regional Health Agency  ARS Director-General Valérie Denux this week before making a statement  on the vaccination campaign, probably at a press conference.


  The vaccination schedule will be the same as in France. Vaccines should be delivered for the Northern Islands in mid-January.
   Asked about progress with the new version of the natural risk  prevention plan PPRN he said that most of the Lacroix commission  recommendations will be incorporated and that he was committed to  getting it done, given its importance and even if it takes more time.  However, he declined to give a date as to when it will go to a public  enquiry, only saying “very soon.”
   Lecornu emphasised his intention to have closer cooperation with Dutch  St. Maarten, the Collectivité and the Netherlands, for “more fruitful  and regular exchanges.”


   He recalled he had had a 30-minute meeting with Dutch Minister of  Foreign Affairs Stef Blok on December 11 during a video conference  discussing Franco-Dutch cooperation in the Caribbean.


   The exchange of views confirmed the convergence of views between the  two States. The Netherlands and France intend to strengthen their  cooperation, particularly at sea, to combat trafficking. and the  ministers stressed the two countries’ commitment to support the  territories and to promote economic development in accordance with the  law.


   This latter subject prompted the press to ask about the Oyster Pond  border dispute and whether there is any sign of a decision. Lecornu said  “technical discussions are ongoing between the relevant services in The  Hague and Paris”, but declined to offer any prospect of a decision and  when.


  He  said he had received an invitation to The Hague in 2021 where he  intends to put French St. Martin and Dutch St. Maarten on the agenda.
   Also present at the press conference with Préfet Gouteyron and Minister  Lecornu was Philippe Gustin, the former Minister for reconstruction of  St. Martin and St Barths after Hurricane Irma who is now Lecornu’s  Cabinet Director.

----------


## stbartshopper

Believe I read vaccination rates are in the mid to low 20% in Guadeloupe and Martinique.

----------

